# Tall Java Ferns?



## Rain (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, what types of java ferns grow tall? and their maximum hight? Do i need co2 injections or fertilizers or can i just leave them in the tank and they will grow fairly well? Thanks.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Rain...

Most Java fern I have doesn't get extremely tall. I have low tech and low light tanks, nothing fancy and my ferns are up to 5 or 6 inches tall. I believe I have Microsorium pteropus, but there are several others.

In the right conditions, and with CO2, you could possibly get it to grow to 8 to 10 inches high. But, I'm not a high tech tank person.

B


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have some needle leaf java ferns that the leaves are a good 10 inches.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

java frens do well on there own why easy to care for.


----------



## Rain (Aug 7, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Good morning Rain...
> 
> Most Java fern I have doesn't get extremely tall. I have low tech and low light tanks, nothing fancy and my ferns are up to 5 or 6 inches tall. I believe I have Microsorium pteropus, but there are several others.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks cause i dont plan on getting high tech equip


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Rain said:


> Okay, thanks cause i dont plan on getting high tech equip


Good morning Rain...

You don't need CO2 or high end lighting to grow nice aquatic plants. I have a 55 G I use to experiment with low light plants. Attached is a pic I took a few weeks ago. These plants just require low light. The tank has just one 6500 K, 32 watt, T12 bulb I got at the local hardware store for less than $10.00. I add some liquid fertilizer and with the extra the fish contribute, the plants do very well.

It can be done on a limited budget.

B


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

I tried diy c02 but took it out and my plants are doing better..


----------



## Rain (Aug 7, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Good morning Rain...
> 
> You don't need CO2 or high end lighting to grow nice aquatic plants. I have a 55 G I use to experiment with low light plants. Attached is a pic I took a few weeks ago. These plants just require low light. The tank has just one 6500 K, 32 watt, T12 bulb I got at the local hardware store for less than $10.00. I add some liquid fertilizer and with the extra the fish contribute, the plants do very well.
> 
> ...


okay, thanks, ill consider getting liquid fertilizer when i get the plants. And by the way, your plants look REALLY nice and healthy.

-Rain


----------

